# The Medieval Whip



## KMK (Apr 20, 2009)

In a post from last year, Rev Winzer wrote:



> I would also caution people to beware of *the medieval whip*, whereby Christians gain some sort of psychological satisfaction from the pain of being awakened to their sins because conviction makes them feel spiritually alive.



I did not include the thread because I didn't want to spark a debate over the preacher to whom he refers. I would like more information on this 'medieval whip' that Rev Winzer mentions.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 20, 2009)

While I'm not a mindreader and I make no claims of infallability, here's my guess:

Some people are gluttons for punishment. Feeling pain is to some people "pleasurable." Some people _enjoy_ being convicted of sin... they think something along the lines that being a child of God means I hate my sin, which means that I enjoy it when it is pointed out to me and I feel convicted... 

The problem in many cases is that they don't repent and change their ways... they just enjoy getting stung from time to time. 

I've known a great many folks in fire-and-brimstone fundy type churches who really get off (at the risk of sounding crude, it really is almost analogous to an orgasmic experience for them) when the pastor has an especially scathing sermon.

When they have that type of "addiction to pain," conviction becomes a means to an end for them... they want the "rush."

Perhaps this is the strange phenomenon to which Rev Winzer refers.


----------



## MW (Apr 20, 2009)

Thankyou Ben; good explanation!

I just want to note that the caution was relative to hearers, and how they responded to the convicting word, not a criticism of preaching which produces conviction.

The heart is deceitful above all things, even with respect to the most genuine operations of the Holy Spirit.


----------



## Idelette (Apr 20, 2009)

I think today's version of the Medieval Whip is looking too inwardly and not enough to Christ. I've known a few christians that are so introspective and constantly dwelling on sin in their lives. It gives them some sort of false piety to dwell on how awful they really are. Of course, there's a proper place for looking inwardly and checking our hearts, and examining ourselves to see if we are in the faith. But, if in the process we don't look to Christ and rely on His Sacrifice and His strength we can easily fall into despair! 

"Wretched man that I am! Who will set me free from the body of this death? Thanks be to God through Jesus Christ our Lord! So then, on the one hand I myself with my mind am serving the law of God, but on the other, with my flesh the law of sin. Therefore there is now no condemnation for those who are in Christ Jesus. For the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus has set you free from the law of sin and death." Romans 7:24-8:2


----------

